# THE NEXT Random Cell Phone Pics...



## 1eyefishing (Oct 26, 2022)

From my wife at company visit to Cirque du Soleil tonight.
Redneck husbands not allowed... ?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 26, 2022)

Found a big box of my Grandmother's stuff and a bunch letters from the '20s and '30s. IDK who she was writing in Detroit. The only other state she has been to is North Carolina to see the leaves change. She spent her whole life in Walton County. Jersey and Walnut Grove. She never spent the night anywhere except when she was in the hospital.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 27, 2022)

Great place to noodle a catfish.?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 27, 2022)

My Aussie Kiaha and her "baby"


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 27, 2022)

Rotten to the core beach pup


----------



## DSGB (Oct 27, 2022)

On my way to work this morning


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> Great place to noodle a catfish.?View attachment 1185600


Looks like an old salt lick. ?


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 27, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Looks like an old salt lick. ?


Gator den/hole


----------



## Toliver (Oct 27, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> Gator den/hole


Post a picture after you noodle the gator.  K thanks.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 27, 2022)

Another day of cotton


----------



## dang (Oct 28, 2022)

Best friend


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 28, 2022)

Land I just listed, 22 acres located about 12 minutes north of Jasper.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 28, 2022)

End of a hunting day


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 28, 2022)

Been working on this for months...


----------



## dang (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Oct 29, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1186168


Dats money dooot


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hired a ex tree man named @jiminbogart to do the high work.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 30, 2022)

Well, we were in the upper deck. But a good view still . Hamilton


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 30, 2022)

Foggy fire at dusk.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Hired a ex tree man named @jiminbogart to do the high work.View attachment 1186461


No way that’s Jim. I don’t see a saw in his hands up there.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 30, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> No way that’s Jim. I don’t see a saw in his hands up there.


With the guard pinned back, and that's not his ladder. His ladder has a 2x4 duck taped to the leg where it's busted.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> With the guard pinned back, and that's not his ladder. His ladder has a 2x4 duck taped to the leg where it's busted.



Only did that on a 10' aluminum step ladder. I ain't crazy.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 30, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Only did that on a 10' aluminum step ladder. I ain't crazy.


I don't like aluminum step ladders, they tend to walk too bad .


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2022)

Building a 16x20 screened porch. It's hard for one man to straighten a double plated 2x6 and all 3 walls were 1/8" out.

Luckily, I have a Takeuchi wall straightening machine.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I don't like aluminum step ladders, they tend to walk too bad .


Agreed. I have a couple 6' aluminums, but all my bigger step ladders are glass.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 30, 2022)

funny, I just took a similar pic this morning but with MUCH LESS mileage 






Fan Number 17 said:


> View attachment 1186510


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 31, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Building a 16x20 screened porch. It's hard for one man to straighten a double plated 2x6 and all 3 walls were 1/8" out.
> 
> Luckily, I have a Takeuchi wall straightening machine.
> 
> View attachment 1186532View attachment 1186533


I've done the same thing countless times with the backhoe.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> Gator den/hole


Lol then that would be a negative ghost rider


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 31, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Building a 16x20 screened porch. It's hard for one man to straighten a double plated 2x6 and all 3 walls were 1/8" out.
> 
> Luckily, I have a Takeuchi wall straightening machine.
> 
> View attachment 1186532View attachment 1186533


Your place or are you a contractor?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 31, 2022)

Here’s mine from three weeks ago.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 31, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Your place or are you a contractor?


Both.

I'm a builder but this is my house.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 31, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Both.
> 
> I'm a builder but this is my house.


Show us your front elevation and yard


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 31, 2022)

Fan Number 17 said:


> View attachment 1186510


Your check engine light's on....put a piece of duct tape over that so you don't have to look at it.

400k. Nice.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 1, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Both.
> 
> I'm a builder but this is my house.



Asking because we are looking for remodel help on a place in Gainesville.  If you know of a quality individual/company, would appreciate any referral.  You can PM me.


----------



## dang (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Asking because we are looking for remodel help on a place in Gainesville.  If you know of a quality individual/company, would appreciate any referral.  You can PM me.



All the good guys I know are covered up for the foreseeable future.

With more work than they can handle they stay local as well.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 2, 2022)

Thinking I might want to hold on to this just to irritate someone one day.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hawkeye123 (Nov 2, 2022)

A couple from recent trips..sunset at Cape San Blas & flying in to Hartford Connecticut over the Connecticut River


----------



## Toliver (Nov 2, 2022)

The joy of driving due west at sunset.  West Memphis Arkansas this evening.


----------



## Toliver (Nov 2, 2022)

Not many memes nails the truth like this one...  I'm sure there are plenty of cell phone pictures out there depicting this very scenario.


----------



## Minner (Nov 3, 2022)

Another from Cape San Blas


----------



## Minner (Nov 3, 2022)

Bridge going to St George Island at sunset.


----------



## Toliver (Nov 3, 2022)

Good morning from Little Rock, Arkansas.   View from hotel room.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 3, 2022)

Lake Burton sunset!


----------



## Minner (Nov 3, 2022)

Memorial Day festival in Ringgold, GA.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Thinking I might want to hold on to this just to irritate someone one day.
> 
> View attachment 1187023


But there's no PICTURE of this mysterious "Aunt Jemima" on the bottle.   Is she so ugly that her face might scare children? Is she a ghost and thus invisible? I haven't seen Uncle Ben in a while either - coincidence?
I hope nothing happened to them! Sidenote is the Sun-Maid Raisins girl * wearing a full burqa yet? If not, why not? 

* By "girl" I mean non-gender specific human


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 3, 2022)

Chickasha, Oklahoma....home of the original designer of the leg lamp.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bet Folks that don’t live in ag country have never seen a picker out of their kitchen window.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 3, 2022)

A real water truck.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 3, 2022)

Best way to use political signs


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 3, 2022)

I do that every year.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 3, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Best way to use political signs View attachment 1187372


Had a Biden-Harris sign that got used for that down at camp last couple years.


----------



## Stumpsitter (Nov 3, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Chickasha, Oklahoma....home of the original designer of the leg lamp.
> 
> View attachment 1187368


I got one of thos


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Chickasha, Oklahoma....home of the original designer of the leg lamp.
> 
> View attachment 1187368


I thought they were made in "Fragile"!


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 4, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I thought they were made in "Fragile"!


It must be Italian!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 4, 2022)

Make’n bacon.  I love my new pellet grill


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Nov 4, 2022)

Came across this little guy a couple of days ago


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 4, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Chickasha, Oklahoma....home of the original designer of the leg lamp.
> 
> View attachment 1187368


 Woof!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> I do that every year.


Me too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2022)

When I came out of the stand and walked down to the boat a couple weeks ago:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2022)

View from the stand on an oak ridge:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2022)

First joro spider I'd ever encountered:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> First joro spider I'd ever encountered:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1187552


I like everything about this picture except the spider!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> First joro spider I'd ever encountered:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1187552



Get used to them.  Once they gain a foothold, they take over.


----------



## heggy (Nov 7, 2022)

Sunset from the middle of October.


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 7, 2022)

Tree stand selfie


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## dang (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2022)

Painting by my Niece who is in college


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Saw @jiminbogart picking up
His new ladder. About time that other one wasn’t safe!


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 8, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Painting by my Niece who is in college


This is really nice! 

Portraits are so hard but she makes it look easy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 8, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Painting by my Niece who is in college


Awesome!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 8, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Saw @jiminbogart picking up
> His new ladder. About time that other one wasn’t safe!View attachment 1188617


He's very safety conscious!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 8, 2022)

Now THAT! is a fine Semi.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 8, 2022)

He could put that on VRBO and make a fortune.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 8, 2022)

The Rooster gave up chair building for the family business


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 9, 2022)

Lunchtime


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 13, 2022)

Just sitting there idling.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 14, 2022)

Couple of shots from the Chris Stapleton concert Sat night:


Reality-Had the nose bleeds, but who really cares?!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

My new 2006 Jeep TJ Rubicon. Parked outside of work a few weeks back. Sold my 02 sport and bought the 06.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2022)

Tallulah River!


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2022)

Coleman River!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 14, 2022)

Get tough or go home... Got me a little splinter this morning


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 14, 2022)

That's a 2X4 to me!


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 14, 2022)

and it'll feel good when it quits hurting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 16, 2022)

Random hole in the ground.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 16, 2022)

Oh boy


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2022)

They know his wireless boundary.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 16, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Red car.


Did y'all ever sell your FIL's Chevy?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Did y'all ever sell your FIL's Chevy?


No sir.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 17, 2022)

Fun stuff


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2022)

She carried her ball to her nap spot


----------



## skiff20 (Nov 18, 2022)

I just saw a post on here that said go gators. Well, I know where this one went.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 19, 2022)

Her favorite toy. Bark's Beer rubber toy...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1188769
> The Rooster gave up chair building for the family business


That’s hilarious!!! Family business !!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 20, 2022)

Today in the Upson County deer woods...


----------



## Toliver (Nov 20, 2022)

Dad jokes combined with cell phone photos.....  

The grass is definitely greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Toliver (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Toliver (Nov 20, 2022)

Not sure what these are but they reminded me of a pan of biscuits.


----------



## Toliver (Nov 20, 2022)

Ok, last one for now.  I think this little guy lost his mom Thursday morning at B F Grant.  He came through all 3 mornings acting like being alone was new to him.  He bedded down in front of me and was with me a total of about 90 minutes the first morning.  The most enjoyable part of hunting for me is seeing this type of stuff.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2022)

Toliver said:


> Ok, last one for now.  I think this little guy lost his mom Thursday morning at B F Grant.  He came through all 3 mornings acting like being alone was new to him.  He bedded down in front of me and was with me a total of about 90 minutes the first morning.  The most enjoyable part of hunting for me is seeing this type of stuff.View attachment 1191734View attachment 1191735


I hope he makes it through this year. He'll be a different animal come next year.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 20, 2022)

Toliver said:


> Ok, last one for now.  I think this little guy lost his mom Thursday morning at B F Grant.  He came through all 3 mornings acting like being alone was new to him.  He bedded down in front of me and was with me a total of about 90 minutes the first morning.  The most enjoyable part of hunting for me is seeing this type of stuff.View attachment 1191734View attachment 1191735


His mom may have just left.........you know...........
.um...........he'n and she'n!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2022)

Found this Cistern built in a spring on the side of a ridge we call Chimney Hill


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 21, 2022)

Toliver said:


> Not sure what these are but they reminded me of a pan of biscuits. View attachment 1191730View attachment 1191731


Pear-shaped puffballs.


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 21, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Just sitting there idling.
> View attachment 1190086


You a church player?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 21, 2022)

Buck in the hood in Roswell.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 21, 2022)

dixiecutter said:


> You a church player?


Yes sir.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 21, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Today in the Upson County deer woods...
> 
> View attachment 1191676


Where bouts is that gem in Upson County?


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Tallulah River!
> View attachment 1190196
> View attachment 1190198
> View attachment 1190199
> View attachment 1190200


She doesn’t look so “terrible” in those pics.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Fan Number 17 (Nov 25, 2022)

Not a great pic but had a Eagle go after a Osprey


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Nov 25, 2022)

Had some visitors this morning


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 25, 2022)

One piece atta time...


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 25, 2022)

Well, it's that time again.


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Well, it's that time again.
> View attachment 1192786




Looks great, needs presents.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 26, 2022)

basstrkr said:


> Looks great, needs presents.


 


Oh they're coming.


----------



## Mars (Nov 26, 2022)

Yesterday was a good day to burn.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## dang (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 26, 2022)

Note the tailgate latch. Something tells me that negates the tailgate disclaimer...


----------



## slow motion (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 28, 2022)

Peeping Tom


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Peeping Tom



You tryin' to hunt, and that dude comes around selling insurance.


----------



## Mars (Nov 29, 2022)

Helping Pop


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 29, 2022)

Saw this from my porch Sunday.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 30, 2022)

Mars said:


> Helping PopView attachment 1193288


Frame worthy


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## fflintlock (Nov 30, 2022)

bighonkinjeep said:


> View attachment 1193491


That's a lot of bullets on that rim...


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 30, 2022)

On the way back from new brake pads…


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 1, 2022)

That'll keep you coat slick


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2022)

Couple of cute pups in the pasture.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> On the way back from new brake pads…
> 
> View attachment 1193624


How was it?


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 2, 2022)

Breaks work well now. The stuff in the store, I am not their target audience.

if I tried that stuff, I’d be posting pictures of nails through my palms and stuff. Screws and splinters too… 




jiminbogart said:


> How was it?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 2, 2022)

Kind of hard to make out in the pics, but the sky looked like Old Glory herself yesterday evening up here in North GA!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2022)

This showed up at my house a few days ago.


----------



## ryork (Dec 3, 2022)

My Mom and uncle recently sold some of my grandparents old home  place. Found what was left of one my Paw-Paw’s old plows and reconstituted it into a Christmas decoration.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 3, 2022)

Surprised it took at 5:45


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2022)

Ring floodlight camera picked this guy up the other night at my backyard bird feeders.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dogs!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2022)

Needed a roll of flashing to make the trims for the metal roofing I'm going to side the shop with.
Was going to grab a 10"x50' until I saw that the 20"x50' was the same price.


Putting the brackets under the barges on the screened porch.

A buddy is closing his welding shop. I bought a bunch of stuff from him and then went dumpster diving for these stands.


Little snake GON got hisself kilt on some duct tape.


We gettin' there. A one-man framing crew is slow.

I built the trusses on saw benches and then set them with a hydraulic boom. Put a rope on each end to steer it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2022)

Forgot this one. Custom mini trucks were popular in the late 80's. I can pitcher Sinclairjaun in this truck.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 5, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Forgot this one. Custom mini trucks were popular in the late 80's. I can pitcher Sinclairjaun in this truck.
> 
> View attachment 1194546


Well, I have to admit you nailed me. I had a c10 Chevy slammed on the ground and a matching K5 lifted on 44’s. They were painted the same color! I also did the Bug scene back then and ran a 2180cc.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 5, 2022)

Leon is getting out of hand this year. Bottle was full.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 6, 2022)

Throwing  dried cayenne in the wife's coffee cup. This could get interesting.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Leon is getting out of hand this year. Bottle was full.
> 
> View attachment 1194575


Snoop on the stoop came by and stolt that Knob


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 6, 2022)

I don't know.......


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 6, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1194644
> I don't know.......


Nice wheelchair rack!!


----------



## Iwannashoot (Dec 6, 2022)

At least the wheelchair is um "accessable"


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 6, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I don't know.......


Where ya movin' to?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 6, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Where ya movin' to?


Your house. Big old new mansion! You got plenty of room.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 6, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Your house. Big old new mansion! You got plenty of room.



Bring it!


----------



## ryork (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Dec 7, 2022)

Near wore out


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2022)

Has anyone killed a deer off of that deck yet?


----------



## Resica (Dec 8, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Has anyone killed a deer off of that deck yet?


Not yet


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 8, 2022)

Leaving my neighborhood the other morning!
There was 5-6 more behind these…


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2022)

Great paving weather for December!


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 9, 2022)

Brought all these home yesterday, still got a few on the job...


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 9, 2022)

Looks like I've got too much firewood for the winter


----------



## Tblank (Dec 9, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Looks like I've got too much firewood for the winterView attachment 1195237


Can never have too much.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Dec 9, 2022)

View from st 2


----------



## bullgator (Dec 9, 2022)

Moon over mi casa……


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 10, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1195342


How do you like those?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 10, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> How do you like those?


I like them. I run them on both my Tele's.
Good rich sound & bend easily.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 10, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> View from st 2View attachment 1195370


I don't think I want to mess with his chicken wings. He can have them if he's gonna act like that.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I don't think I want to mess with his chicken wings. He can have them if he's gonna act like that.


To top it off He’s a city commissioner too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## bullgator (Dec 11, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> To top it off He’s a city commissioner too.


One of our county commissioners owns a gun shop. Three of the other four shop there.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 11, 2022)

Right up until they knock it in the head.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 11, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> View from st 2View attachment 1195370


Good for him. Pretty sure the second amendment is safe in a town where he's a commissioner.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 11, 2022)

I got within about 10 steps of this rascal this morning. I reckon he was “ mousing”. He gave me that “ monk around and find out look”…so I let him be. Beautiful hawk.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 12, 2022)

Oops!!!


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 12, 2022)

Went today and looked at repairing a house that caught on fire. Afterwards, I was told a mad ex-wife started it... this is the truck that was on the carport


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 13, 2022)

Rocky Mtn National Park trail ride.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 13, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 1195856


All's well n good till it breaks in half on 285.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2022)

bighonkinjeep said:


> All's well n good till it breaks in half on 285.


No fear of that, the pic is from the main drag in Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 13, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1194870



When my friend was 16, he was working in his dads truck stop shop. He had a tire explode while filling it with air, it blew him 30 feet across the garage and broke both of his arms, 7 of his fingers, put him in the hospital for 3 weeks with a cracked sternum, bruised lungs, and a ton of broken ribs. 

There's a reason that kid is in that cage. lol


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> When my friend was 16, he was working in his dads truck stop shop. He had a tire explode while filling it with air, it blew him 30 feet across the garage and broke both of his arms, 7 of his fingers, put him in the hospital for 3 weeks with a cracked sternum, bruised lungs, and a ton of broken ribs.
> 
> There's a reason that kid is in that cage. lol


Stuff like that has happened building up aircraft tires. That’s why we put the tire in the cage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> When my friend was 16, he was working in his dads truck stop shop. He had a tire explode while filling it with air, it blew him 30 feet across the garage and broke both of his arms, 7 of his fingers, put him in the hospital for 3 weeks with a cracked sternum, bruised lungs, and a ton of broken ribs.
> 
> There's a reason that kid is in that cage. lol


I usually see the tire in the cage.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 13, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> When my friend was 16, he was working in his dads truck stop shop. He had a tire explode while filling it with air, it blew him 30 feet across the garage and broke both of his arms, 7 of his fingers, put him in the hospital for 3 weeks with a cracked sternum, bruised lungs, and a ton of broken ribs.
> 
> There's a reason that kid is in that cage. lol


A guy I knew had a two piece rim blow up on him and it took off his face. The doctors got him sewed up and he spent like a year in the hospital. He was never right after that. He walked with a cane the rest of his life and you couldn't really understand what he was saying a lot of the time. He was never able to work again and was just a disabled man until he died.


----------



## Mars (Dec 14, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> When my friend was 16, he was working in his dads truck stop shop. He had a tire explode while filling it with air, it blew him 30 feet across the garage and broke both of his arms, 7 of his fingers, put him in the hospital for 3 weeks with a cracked sternum, bruised lungs, and a ton of broken ribs.
> 
> There's a reason that kid is in that cage. lol


A young guy workin at a tire shop in Dublin was killed by an exploding tire just a few months ago.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 14, 2022)

I thought the tire was supposed to be in the cage?


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 14, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I thought the tire was supposed to be in the cage?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1196094


It is. That’s why they call it a tire inflation cage….not a tire inflator cage.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 14, 2022)

I guess The one on the right was "tired". Looks like he's lost his head


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 15, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I guess The one on the right was "tired". Looks like he's lost his headView attachment 1196228


"Tired", good one!


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 15, 2022)

St. Vincent island


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 15, 2022)

Out behind Rent-A-Center, I think I would have let them have it before I repoed it.....


----------



## dang (Dec 15, 2022)

Cumberland Island


----------



## slow motion (Dec 16, 2022)

Leon is still stirring up trouble.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 16, 2022)

Seems he invited friends over and had a party last night.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 16, 2022)

Sometimes it gets serious.


----------



## Toliver (Dec 16, 2022)

.Gov is keeping us safe with $60 5 gallon gas cans.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 17, 2022)

Bad enough when he was drinking my bourbon.  Now my wallet is missing and that's my watch.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 17, 2022)

Leon's cheating too. Beginning to suspect he was cheating when he took me for a couple hundred last week.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 18, 2022)

Woke up to this. Nobody's talking but best I can figure sometime after finishing a bottle of Mexican fighting juice all heck broke loose.


Leon and Jebediah are currently engaged in a knife fight



Roscoe has been bludgeoned with a Christmas ornament.


Cletus was garroted with tinsel


Bartholomew was stabbed with a candy cane.


Wife said that's it. No more. Luckily she's a Nurse and is patching them all up but she said they  will all be in church today.  And she will decide their punishment later


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2022)

This morning at work, chasing a doe


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 18, 2022)

Dutch said:


> This morning at work, chasing a doe
> View attachment 1196822


I like where you werk.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2022)

fflintlock said:


> I like where you werk.


So do I.
Just saw another 8 trailing a doe behind the plant.


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 18, 2022)

Dutch said:


> So do I.
> Just saw another 8 trailing a doe behind the plant.


How's the shoulder, @Dutch?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 19, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> How's the shoulder, @Dutch?


Doing good.
Got most of my movement back, doing strengthen exercises at PT now. Going to see my Dr. Tuesday for 12 week post op and hopefully easing up on some of my restrictions


----------



## slow motion (Dec 19, 2022)

The Nurse got em all patched up and took em to church.  They're all sporting  halos this morning.   

Still a possibility that Cletus may lose an eye but he said he likes the eye patch and may continue to wear it either way. 

Funny thing though Leon seemed to come through  unscathed. Perhaps the horns underneath his halo explains the situation.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 19, 2022)

Lil snake training with my son about 25 yrs ago.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 19, 2022)

Only half way to my seats and kick off is close at hand.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 19, 2022)

Shot this buck Sat am pushing some does, passed on one much bigger opening day


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 19, 2022)

Antebellum home in Linton, Ga.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Saturdays Sawmilling/Sunday Stacking.

Need to get more done so I can get my workbenches built and this mess of a garage re-organized.

A smart man would have put up OSB board and called it a day.....but no, I had to do shiplap...


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 19, 2022)

Maybe I should have gotten me a Honda Ridgeline... it probably would have hauled the sand and water too


----------



## Toliver (Dec 19, 2022)

Not sure why pictures are doing what they are now but I found by clicking insert and choose full image you'll get rid of that nonsense at the bottom of the picture, your whole picture will display and it will be clearer.  You can edit current pictures and do the same thing by clicking insert full image.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 19, 2022)

Toliver said:


> Not sure why pictures are doing what they are now but I found by clicking insert and choose full image you'll get rid of that nonsense at the bottom of the picture, your whole picture will display and it will be clearer.  You can edit current pictures and do the same thing by clicking insert full image.


IKR?
 I've quit even trying to look at those thumbnails. They don't expand properly.
 It's just as easy to post them full size as it is to not.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> IKR?
> I've quit even trying to look at those thumbnails. They don't expand properly.
> It's just as easy to post them full size as it is to not.


I have always just clicked on full image because of that very thing!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 19, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I have always just clicked on full image because of that very thing!


 The reader cannot click on full image. Only the poster.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> The reader cannot click on full image. Only the poster.


True


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 19, 2022)

Space X over the ducks Friday evening


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Maybe I should have gotten me a Honda Ridgeline... it probably would have hauled the sand and water too


You have a lot of faith in those tailgate cables.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 19, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> You have a lot of faith in those tailgate cables.


Yeah, those 40- 4" were on the tailgate more than I realized. I made it to the other job without incident; about 20 miles.


----------



## Toliver (Dec 19, 2022)

Yeah, I know it's not a random cell phone picture....but it was probably taken by somebody's phone and it's funny!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 20, 2022)

Sentences were handed down and are being served.  
Cletus was put to work in the prison  laundry. 


Roscoe was sent to the prison kitchen  to wash dishes


Bartholomew drew general janitorial duties


Jebediah was sentenced to washing the Warden/Nurse's off duty car

Leon was sentenced to yard duty and instantly ripped off his halo


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 21, 2022)

FAR!!!


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Dec 22, 2022)

On the road… rest stop and the snack machine prison


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Dec 22, 2022)

Tis the coaster season. just opened this last summer. Our first crack today.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 22, 2022)

This is where it's at!!! These things are fat and warm


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 22, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> FAR!!!
> View attachment 1197540


Far off far


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 22, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This is where it's at!!! These things are fat and warm View attachment 1197916


Love your nail polish. Kinda snazzy!


----------



## Toliver (Dec 22, 2022)

The confectionery goodness my wife got me for my retirement today.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2022)

Toliver said:


> The confectionery goodness my wife got me for my retirement today.View attachment 1197943


Congratulations!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 22, 2022)

Toliver said:


> The confectionery goodness my wife got me for my retirement today.View attachment 1197943


Congratulations on retirement


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 22, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Love your nail polish. Kinda snazzy!


I knew that was coming, just didn't know who would be the first point it out


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 22, 2022)

Toliver said:


> The confectionery goodness my wife got me for my retirement today.View attachment 1197943


Congratulations sir


----------



## Toliver (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks guys.  Now I just have to decide what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2022)

We painted our front door today.  While it was open (drying) a bird flew in. I guess it got scared because it pooped everywhere before flying back out.


----------



## Tblank (Dec 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> We painted our front door today.  While it was open (drying) a bird flew in. I guess it got scared because it pooped everywhere before flying back out.
> View attachment 1197995


Dodo bird?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2022)

Toliver said:


> The confectionery goodness my wife got me for my retirement today.View attachment 1197943


Welcome to never ending Saturdays.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> We painted our front door today.  While it was open (drying) a bird flew in. I guess it got scared because it pooped everywhere before flying back out.
> View attachment 1197995


Avian critic


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 23, 2022)

A little snow on Ridgepole and Pickens Nose.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2022)

My son & his girlfriend making S'mores.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 24, 2022)

A little season greeting for those here of the Jewish persuasion.

this sucker ain’t made of clay! It’s maybe 2-3’ square on each side. It’s uge

seasons greetings to ALL!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2022)

My wife's lion's head fountain has grown a beard... but still spittin.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 24, 2022)

Prices down a bit from last april, same station in trucker town


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 24, 2022)

tails up! Zoomed in, but they’re a good bit off. There must be over 100, easy, storage / mothball / just idled??? A lot and not going anywhere…


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 24, 2022)

two random pictures … regarding green… someones verdict on ev charging machines at a public rest area… and big solar.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 25, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Prices down a bit from last april, same station in trucker town


You're about $1 higher on diesel and $1.75 higher on gas. 

I can't wait until my 2023 F250 with the gawd ziller gas burner gets here. Kicking the Cummins to the curb.

Which reminds me. I need to hit Wally World for some DEF.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2022)

Had to burn some diesel to melt the ice so I could clean my paint brush. Yet another reason I hate cold weather.



One of the only good things about cold weather. It was a pretty flame. The camera made it look weird.



Wiring up the fans on the back porch. I'm always surprised when something I wire actually works.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 27, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Had to burn some diesel to melt the ice so I could clean my paint brush. Yet another reason I hate cold weather.
> 
> View attachment 1199025
> 
> ...


Nice sun room!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2022)

You’ll shoot your eye out


----------



## Toliver (Dec 27, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1199049
> You’ll shoot your eye out


This picture would have been perfect had there been a rifle sized box under your tree.


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Had to burn some diesel to melt the ice so I could clean my paint brush. Yet another reason I hate cold weather.
> 
> View attachment 1199025
> 
> ...


That's comforting.


----------



## Jimmypop (Dec 27, 2022)

The view out my shop window where I shot the big 11 point.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2022)

Some folks know my sister was the Eagle lady in Alaska. Went on some talk shows etc. she was getting a bit old to be living 800 miles from Walmarts in the bush. She moved and is now moose lady.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 27, 2022)

Had a slight dusting when we woke this morning-Didn’t last very long though!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 27, 2022)

Small pond at the local community center still iced over a bit-Made for a nice shot with the background…


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Some folks know my sister was the Eagle lady in Alaska. Went on some talk shows etc. she was getting a bit old to be living 800 miles from Walmarts in the bush. She moved and is now moose lady.



It's a safe bet she ordered that moose from Amazon and wants to go viral for being a moose influencer. 

No uncommon in the moose game.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2022)

fflintlock said:


> Nice sun room!


Thanks. It's a 2-week job that will have taken me 8 weeks.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Thanks. It's a 2-week job that will have taken me 8 weeks.


Some projects are just like that...lol


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2022)

Running late hoping the deer wait for me.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2022)

Ate Chinese in Sandersville and received this message before heading out to the evening hunt.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2022)

walking out a few nights ago


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2022)

My sister me this. She lives in FL but she's visiting her oldest daughter & family in MI.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 29, 2022)

Caught this on my way to work this morning


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 29, 2022)

Got behind this fella in Helen the other day. Is it one of y'all?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Dec 30, 2022)

Well, at the Asian market, they have all kinds of specialty “cuts”, which I’ve posted some before… here is another… 4.29/lb


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 30, 2022)

And, on the same trip out, my son used up a Christmas gift card at a local donut shop. pretty good. The fancy ones a little pricy. the old fashioned was pretty good, and the other flavors.. we May get to trying those over time


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 30, 2022)

Last for today. Last Dec 28, my third long time hunting buddy passed. Came across this Fitbit heart rate for the day. Our last successful hunt together. That peak to 140, dragging about 300y through a pine woods, the kind with the rotted trunk holes to break a leg in.

the next morning, we just sat in camp, blew off the hunt, talked for a few hours and went to breakfast. Cleaned out the back of the rental in the afternoon.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 30, 2022)

Local processor


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Trying to slide this into the budget on the patio project


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Suncoast Parkway in Central Fl yesterday evening.


----------



## Toliver (Dec 31, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Trying to slide this into the budget on the patio project View attachment 1199809


Just pull the trigger.  You know you want to.  And don't let your wife tell you it's more than you need.



If that works let me know so you can tell me how you did it.


----------



## Toliver (Dec 31, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Suncoast Parkway in Central Fl yesterday evening.
> View attachment 1199812


Seems to be an aptly named road.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Toliver said:


> Just pull the trigger.  You know you want to.  And don't let your wife tell you it's more than you need.
> 
> 
> 
> If that works let me know so you can tell me how you did it.


I want a smaller one but it’s a scratch and dent that wouldn’t even be seen for less money. I don’t have enough friends to fire up all the burners


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally got power yesterday... time for flooring


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 31, 2022)

Connected with this buck on 12-27


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 31, 2022)

Chugga Chugga Choo Choo... .


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2022)

Got a call from a buddy to come sit to cull out a few does earlier this week.
So what do we end up seeing-7 bucks & two does that looked like they were late summer offspring!
Biggest of the bucks was a nice tall brow tined 8pt. Would have been by far the biggest buck I have taken.
But that wasn’t the mission and honestly, it was fun just watching the show & we both agreed to let him walk being this late in the season, gambling he will make it until next season and have significant growth.
Was a great hunt all around. The does lived to grow up a little more, too!
The 8pt and the Bigger of the two does that my buddy sent me afterwards- @ that baby compared to the buck!



Some views from the stand-


Of course two days later, buddy sees 5 does, three full grown mature.
Oh well, that’s hunting!
May be able to go back next week before seasons end to try again!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2023)

Sea fog rolling in at the beach last weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2023)

And at the Marina.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 4, 2023)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And at the Marina.
> View attachment 1200583


Saw some of that too. Wife took a pic of a fogbow. I'll try to get it from her. Fishing pier that is still damaged from Michael.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 5, 2023)

For those that always wondered what the top of a garbage hauler looks like:


----------



## Big7 (Jan 5, 2023)

Marley and Buck at the Vet today.
Marley don't like it, Buck could care less.
$269.00 later...


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 5, 2023)

One of my projects.  Restored and custom painted a birdbath for my wife a while back.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 5, 2023)

holy cow! That’s cheap gas!



Whitefeather said:


> For those that always wondered what the top of a garbage hauler looks like:
> 
> View attachment 1201205


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 6, 2023)

Good morning,  from Oklahoma City. We do get some spectacular sunrises out here.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 6, 2023)

We must be under some special moon, it was huge this morning


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 6, 2023)

I seed it too. it wer purdy.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jan 6, 2023)

Wolf moon.


----------



## Mars (Jan 6, 2023)

Vehicles damaged by Wednesdays tornado.


----------



## Mars (Jan 6, 2023)

Creeks full


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2023)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1201329
> We must be under some special moon, it was huge this morning


Looks a lot like N. Florida


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 6, 2023)

Big7 said:


> Looks a lot like N. Florida


Richmond Hill Ga at the Ford Plantation


----------



## slow motion (Saturday at 2:45 PM)

Musta been a good spot way back too. Got a stand 20 feet away. Seen a lot of good bucks here.  Been hunting here 17 years. It just recently  fell over but pretty much looked like this the whole time.


----------



## georgia_home (Saturday at 2:59 PM)




----------



## Silver Britches (Saturday at 3:40 PM)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1201329
> We must be under some special moon, it was huge this morning








						Best hunt I've had
					

Due to a turn of events I got to take an unexpected hunting day today. Honestly, I didn't have much expectation due to the fact that it was a full moon last night but nonetheless I was looking forward to a restful day and enjoying God's beautiful creation.      My dad owns a small amount of...



					forum.gon.com
				




Our moons here along the coast are much bigger than those north Georgia moons.


----------



## sinclair1 (Saturday at 4:08 PM)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Saturday at 7:12 PM)

Came to the predator call...
He mad.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sunday at 4:00 PM)

Jekyl island


----------



## sinclair1 (Sunday at 4:01 PM)




----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 11:54 AM)

Picked up the skull yesterday and attached it to an old plank


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 12:15 PM)

Hamburg State Park


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Monday at 12:17 PM)

Doug B. said:


> FAR!!!
> View attachment 1197540


Don’t look like it too fur off tho.


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 12:18 PM)

He's either eating a stick or my dormant Zoysia


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 12:20 PM)

Heart breaker in Hancock County, cool art deco house burned down.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Monday at 12:22 PM)

westcobbdog said:


> Hamburg State Park View attachment 1202102View attachment 1202103View attachment 1202104



The top one reminds me...
Winter in Big Bend coastal wilderness...


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 12:22 PM)

Not exactly to code but Grandfathered in!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Monday at 2:16 PM)

The Carolina Laurel I wanted to plant (cut down from 10') (after the freeze).




Vs. the hedge the landscaper suggested and planted (after the freeze)...


----------



## Doug B. (Monday at 3:28 PM)

westcobbdog said:


> Heart breaker in Hancock County, cool art deco house burned down. View attachment 1202110


I always hate to see somebody's house burned!


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 6:03 PM)

1eyefishing said:


> The Carolina Laurel I wanted to plant (cut down from 10') (after the freeze).
> 
> View attachment 1202145
> 
> ...


Sorta favors Carolina Jasmine. I like that over the landscapers choice, too.


----------



## Toliver (Monday at 6:10 PM)

westcobbdog said:


> Hamburg State Park View attachment 1202102View attachment 1202103View attachment 1202104


I just camped there last month.  We are planning on going back so I can get on that water and do some fishing.


----------



## sinclair1 (Monday at 6:35 PM)

_need some transfer case help, she’s not working on the auction truck _


----------



## fireman32 (Monday at 8:11 PM)

To the cotton picker mechanic that replaces the key way on the right with the one on the left because its easier. Stop doing that. It doesn’t work. Seriously.


----------



## sinclair1 (Tuesday at 12:22 PM)

I Didn’t unroll the toilet paper.


----------



## Minner (Wednesday at 9:11 AM)

Deer in sunset


----------



## Buck70 (Wednesday at 4:33 PM)

Minner said:


> Deer in sunset


nice


----------



## Resica (Wednesday at 4:41 PM)

Traffic jam in Philly this morn. What a dump.


----------



## jiminbogart (Wednesday at 7:58 PM)

There was a deputy sitting in the media at the intersection as I was cruising down the road today. I was surprised to see the car there since they usually sit on the side of the road about a mile in either direction. 

I was looking at the car and somehow failed to see the traffic signal was red. I blew through the light at 55mph. It was red-red. I never even noticed it until I was under it.

The good news is the deputy was a VERY cute blonde about 25 years old or so. When she walked up to my truck I had the window down and my paperwork ready. 

The first thing I said was "Guilty, but it's your fault. I was looking at your car and never saw the light.".

She laughed and asked for my license and if I had any warrants outstanding. I handed her my license and told her to let me know if there are warrants because I'm going to take off if there are.

She came back and handed me my license and said "No warrants. Have a good day.".

Did I mention she was a little cutie?


----------



## basstrkr (Wednesday at 10:42 PM)

Side note: Local police set on the side of the road, way out of the way. Everyone knows he's there, hardly ever writes a ticket. Easy job right. Feller comes over the hill, has medical issue plows into police car, sends officer to hospital.

I only like blonds that are cute and forgiving.


----------



## fireman32 (Yesterday at 6:51 AM)

Went from 1 mb download to this, my humble abode in the middle of nowhere now has fiber optic Interwebs.


----------



## Minner (Yesterday at 8:41 AM)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Yesterday at 4:05 PM)

jiminbogart said:


> There was a deputy sitting in the media at the intersection as I was cruising down the road today. I was surprised to see the car there since they usually sit on the side of the road about a mile in either direction.
> 
> I was looking at the car and somehow failed to see the traffic signal was red. I blew through the light at 55mph. It was red-red. I never even noticed it until I was under it.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4HAND (Yesterday at 6:15 PM)

Ever vigilant.


----------



## westcobbdog (Yesterday at 7:29 PM)

Toliver said:


> I just camped there last month.  We are planning on going back so I can get on that water and do some fishing.


$30-$40 will get you about 3 hrs in a park owned johnboat with electric motor and battery.


----------



## Toliver (Yesterday at 7:42 PM)

westcobbdog said:


> $30-$40 will get you about 3 hrs in a park owned johnboat with electric motor and battery.


Well that's pricey but I have no other options for getting on the water.


----------



## Core Lokt (Yesterday at 8:35 PM)

Liam. He is getting big just over 2 months old


----------



## Core Lokt (Yesterday at 8:38 PM)

a jammed pack duck boat


----------



## Core Lokt (Yesterday at 8:42 PM)

Both grandsons Tanner and Liam


----------



## naildrvr (Today at 8:53 AM)

About another week of final touches, and then comes payday


----------



## fishfryer (Today at 9:00 AM)

naildrvr said:


> About another week of final touches, and then comes payday
> View attachment 1202939


Very nice


----------



## Whitefeather (Today at 10:45 AM)

After the storm yesterday in SE Coweta Co


----------



## Stob (Today at 11:15 AM)

Resica said:


> Traffic jam in Philly this morn. What a dump.View attachment 1202624


So much for 'no building shall be taller than William Penn's hat'.


----------



## sinclair1 (Today at 12:14 PM)

Good thing you have a spoiler on the V6


----------



## Toliver (Today at 12:49 PM)

naildrvr said:


> About another week of final touches, and then comes payday
> View attachment 1202939



How does one go about getting in line for your house building services?


----------



## georgia_home (Today at 5:23 PM)

That was tossed out, long ago… in the 80’s? Maybe early… definitely by the 90’s



Stob said:


> So much for 'no building shall be taller than William Penn's hat'.


----------

